# Stressed out



## solitudeseeker (May 1, 2011)

Yesterday was our 18th anniversary. I rearranged my schedule at work and spent most of the day there, though it was Sunday. I needed to keep busy. My husband was out all day and evening. He got home at 9:30 last night. Neither of us said a word about the date. What a miserable day.

This morning we take our daughter to the hospital for her tonsillectomy. Both of us will be home 24/7 over the next few days to look after her.

I suppose I can get some more packing done while I'm home. Sigh...


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

Packing, yes, I am very familiar with the term. Weekends are the worst since we are around each other all the time. I don't know why it would take both of you to stay with your daughter. When ours had hers taken out, we took shifts and at that time, divorce was but an ugly word that our family doesn't do. So I would think that in your situation you would have want to take shifts taking care of your daughter.

Oh well, maybe I am missing something here. My sincere best wishes for you; and your daughter will do fine with the surgery.


----------



## wemogirl (May 31, 2011)

((hugs)) I hope all goes well with your daughter's surgery today. Sorry your anniversary was so crummy. Like brighterlight said, maybe you can take shifts to look after your daughter to help keep your stress level down a little.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Solitude, sorry to hear you were stressed

I know it sucks but you will get past this. When do you move?

Also, try to stick to one thread. It's easier to follow for the rest of us that way.


----------



## solitudeseeker (May 1, 2011)

Thanks, folks. My daughter is doing OK. She's uncomfortable and is taking a liquid narcotic every four hours, poor thing.

Monday night and last night my husband went out both evenings, to hang out with his friends. My daughter asked me where daddy was and why wasn't he staying home with her right after she had surgery.

It's because his needs come first. They always have, and they always will. I didn't say this to her, of course. I don't bad-mouth her father to her. But she knows. She's figuring out on her own what a self-centered jerk he is. Before the surgery, when the doctor was discussing the surgical procedure and the anesthetic protocol, he sat with his nose buried in his smart-phone, looking at something on the Internet. He wasn't listening at all. An incredible display of his inattentive, addictive personality.

Oh, and he brings food home for her at the end of the day, before he goes back out again. He doesn't bring me anything, though he knows I can't leave her home alone right now to go on a food run for myself. Aaargh!

I've noticed a big difference between myself and a lot of other people on this site. Many hope for reconciliation, whereas I cannot wait to get away from this guy. I hurt, and I feel frightened and lonely like so many others here, but I don't want him back.

I'm moving in July, I hope. The instant they call to tell me they have an apartment ready for me, I will grab my boxes and gallop to the car.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

Aww your poor daughter. Both of my kids had their tonsils removed and they were miserable for about 2 weeks. I hope she starts to feel better soon.

I think it's good that you have clarity about what you want. Good for you. Stay strong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

Poor thing. My daughter was also miserable for about 2 weeks. Keep pumping the pain medicine; no need to suffer.

Also, I am getting to the stage now where I am like you, I am looking forward to being in my own place to I can find some peace. Yes, I would have preferred our marriage did not break up but at this point I am ready and eager to move on.


----------

